# Google- Hard to diagnose condition can be exhausting, isolating - Northern Virginia Daily



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Hard to diagnose condition can be exhausting, isolatingNorthern Virginia Daily, VA - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>She also lists *irritable bowel syndrome*, temporomandibular joint dysfunction, sleep problems and migraines as some of her symptoms. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

